# Why, oh why???



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Why do I keep going on our local on-line classifieds??? I just make myself crazy(ier)!!

For Stud Chihuaha/ Lab Cross Male

"We have a Chihuaha/ Black Lab Cross Male up for stud. He is a great dog Daddy is purebred Black and white Chihuaha male mother is Purebred Black Lab. He fetches, good with kids, rides in cars just a wonderful dog. Call 605-216-1842 if interested in for breeding"

So... not only do they have a REALLY weird cross-breed, they're advertising it for STUD!!?? :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

:ahhhhh: Oh my... that is beyond disturbing :afraid:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

The life some dogs are made to endure, and the people they must endure them with, just makes me want to scream!:shout: _Can you hear me now?!_


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Plum!  Step s-l-o-w-l-y back from that keyboard!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Yikes! At least the mom was the lab and not the other way around.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I was visiting my aunt at a nursing home and was asking about bringing my spoo....well, this lady was looking to buy a female great dane and she wants to breed it to her chihuahua :afraid:. I asked her why and she said that she met one that was so wonderful, then I asked her why we would create more mixed breeds when the shelters are full of them. I didn't get an answer.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My imagination is now boggling ... do the owners of the chihuahua provide a step ladder or what? And how can anyone think this is a good idea?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

What on earth would ever make anyone think that was a good idea. I just don't understand some people!!


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

You think thats bad, look at this 
Satan's Mastiff


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, yeah! We took our spoos for a run at the base of the mountain yesterday. We ran into a couple coming from the other direction and I was shocked to see three of the four dogs they had with them. They were black lab and basset hound mixed. OMG!! They had HUGE lab heads and bodies that were propped on these thick stubby basset legs. They looked deformed! The oldest dog had a head bigger than Billy's. I couldn't believe that someone was breeding dogs that turned out like this. I can't imagine the problems they will have when they are older. They probably won't be able to walk. Although I dislike breeding dogs like the one you posted, these guys looked even worse!_


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

buttercup123 said:


> You think thats bad, look at this
> Satan's Mastiff


Omg |: wow


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

buttercup123 said:


> You think thats bad, look at this
> Satan's Mastiff


I think that's a joke...but they have pictures, so I don't know. The chihuahua/lab cross certainly isn't though, that's just messed up.

And, not all basset/lab crosses are ugly. I know one(probably adopted) who just looks like a less droopy black basset hound.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I think the Mastiff site is a joke.

On the subject of purposefully breeding mixes..I've no idea of the appeal.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I found a couple 'new' doodles, I guess the one that bothered me the most was the pitpoos...I was reading the thread on a pit bull site about them. They hate the cross also, they were saying that the poodle blood was making their pit mixes have bad temperments....... I wanted to post on the board and state my thoughts....but I behaved myself.:angel:

The other one I saw was a afgan/spoo......no comment.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Most of this is a waste of our forum's threads............I just find it sad and there is no way anyone is going to change the minds of people who insist on doing this kind of thing IMO. We may, however, dissuade some from purchasing them, but I doubt it.


----------

